# SEL Premium Ambient Lighting



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Quick question guys. Signed off on an SEL Premium earlier today and the dealer wasn't sure about the ambient lighting. 

I've seen the demo video from VW that shows it along the doors and dash and changing color. Does that actually exist? Could anyone snap a quick pic for me? Would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Quick question guys. Signed off on an SEL Premium earlier today and the dealer wasn't sure about the ambient lighting.
> 
> I've seen the demo video from VW that shows it along the doors and dash and changing color. Does that actually exist? Could anyone snap a quick pic for me? Would be appreciated. Thanks!


The SEL's we trained on had the lighting but not sure about changing colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have seen the video you mentioned:





But could not find any color control on my SEL Premium. I can only change the light intensity, not color.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Can this be retrofitted to other models

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

VW never released a video showing it changing colors. Whoever created that video just edited the image to change colors. In real life it is just one solid car. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> VW never released a video showing it changing colors. Whoever created that video just edited the image to change colors. In real life it is just one solid car.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That video was originally created and released by VW.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

utsava said:


> That video was originally created and released by VW.


Strange- and I hate that the footwell lighting is not LED to match the dash/door lighting. Afterthoughts..


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

That would’ve been pretty cool, my mother in laws beetle had the color selectable footlights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> That would’ve been pretty cool, my mother in laws beetle had the color selectable footlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2012 turbo had the dial with three choices next to the light switch. White / Blue / Red. The lights were on the doors and dash like the atlas. Seems like a car twice the price could've had something as simple as this color changing wheel as well..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5790031-My-2012-Beetle-Turbo-quot-Late-Launch-Edition-quot


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Would love to see a retrofit kit for adding to non sel premium models...

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Would love to see a retrofit kit for adding to non sel premium models...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


So not worth it. The lights are dismal and look nothing like that video even on the highest setting. Plus it is so stupid that there is no wood trim/lighting in the rear seats. Looks like they half finished the job.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So not worth it. The lights are dismal and look nothing like that video even on the highest setting. Plus it is so stupid that there is no wood trim/lighting in the rear seats. Looks like they half finished the job.


China got the faux wood trim pieces on the rear doors. The rest of the world got rear door trim on the Tiguan as well. I guess VW thinks we aren't worthy of rear door trims.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ice4life said:


> So not worth it. The lights are dismal and look nothing like that video even on the highest setting. Plus it is so stupid that there is no wood trim/lighting in the rear seats. Looks like they half finished the job.


I dunno, I like the ambient lighting. Not distracting but helps break up darkness. Changing colours would be cool and maybe a bit more brightness, but it's fine as is for my liking.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> I dunno, I like the ambient lighting. Not distracting but helps break up darkness. Changing colours would be cool and maybe a bit more brightness, but it's fine as is for my liking.


Maybe if it was in the back too. But idk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sedelstein said:


> China got the faux wood trim pieces on the rear doors. The rest of the world got rear door trim on the Tiguan as well. I guess VW thinks we aren't worthy of rear door trims.


yeah wth i wish we got them- they also get double armrests.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Strange- and I hate that the footwell lighting is not LED to match the dash/door lighting. Afterthoughts..


We offer LEDs that can match in our interior LED kit and door trim - creates a more uniformed look:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

The color changing footwells should work also in the ATLAS even though we never tried it:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models

We'd be interested in testing if anyone wants to.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> yeah wth i wish we got them- they also get double armrests.....


Well, how many owners in the USA ride in the rear seats. In China that is where the owner sits.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Strange- and I hate that the footwell lighting is not LED to match the dash/door lighting. Afterthoughts..


If it is my vehicle, I want the footwell lighting to be very warm, not white.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

We are in the process of adding the ambient lighting to the doors for now.

We retrofitted the door panels and did some coding but it looks like we need to do a bit more coding to get them to work.

We were able to add the ambient lighting to the menu which controls the brightness but we have not been able to get the doors to turn on yet.

Long coding was activated on each door module. 

We tested some reverse coding on a Tiguan and we were able to turn off the lighting but cannot turn them on on the atlas


----------

